# stud pants & breeding



## davidb15

hello everyone! 

Im really confused about how stud pants work. do they prevent breeding? could studs be kept beside females while wearing stud pants and still prevent the cats from breeding? 

Thanks,
David


----------



## Siamese Kelly

They are a cat nappy to prevent a stud from spraying so they can still be indoors,but no they are not a contraceptive


----------



## SavannahKitten

I can just see my big Bengal boys wearing knickers!

NOT!


----------



## Saynamore

Dont think my lads would keep them on for long either, they are a bit vain and wouldnt want their coats flattening, pmsl


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Now ladies-they probably come made to measure and for comfort and i'll bet you can get all sorts of fabric and patterns:I think it would take a stud secure in his sexuality and confident enough in his looks to wear these-hope i don't have to put that theory to the test though


----------



## lizward

Could he actually do it with those on? I can't quite picture it...


----------



## Saynamore

Mine are far too 'posh' to wear them, would spoil the image  pmsl


----------



## Saynamore

lizward said:


> Could he actually do it with those on? I can't quite picture it...


Maybe they have a little flap or something  The mind boggles which isnt hard


----------



## MissCheef

Stud pants are great actually. They fasten around the tummy, and have a small hole for the tail to go through. It's lovely to have the boys indoors during the day, rather than stuck out in a pen. And no, the stud cannot mate whilst wearing them!


----------



## SavannahKitten

> The mind boggles which isnt hard


No comment, Chrissy!


----------



## englishrose943

Well i never whatever next lol


----------



## Saynamore

Now I think about it, they are probably a good idea for boys to occasionally visit indoors. Mine however live indoors permanently so I expect they would chafe after a time


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Could he actually do it with those on? I can't quite picture it...
Reply With Quote
I've never seen them so i don't know for fact but live with horny females and know what they can be like,so a horny male may chew/rip them off if the gal doesn't do it first-if left to their own devices


----------



## Guest

I did ordered stud pants a few years ago on the Internet - cince than never managed to "talk" my stud into wearing them....LOL! He's indoors anyway - but cannot have a run of the house all the time - just ocassionally. I've heard that in Europe most of the studs are kept indoors; they suppouse to wear a baby nappies. I did try those too with my boy - never sucseeded, LOL. He's trained to spray into litter box.


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Credit to you Anele, i know someone else with a stud who has never sprayed in the house or outside of his litter tray either Our Noodles used to spray when he was indoors and boy did it stink-if i'd have attempted to put stud pants on him,think he might've gone into severe shock and needed a century of therapy


----------



## SavannahKitten

Just what do these things look like?! I'm intrigued!


----------



## Saynamore

Found this


----------



## SavannahKitten

You're pulling my leg!


----------



## Guest

Saynamore said:


> Found this


pmsl...thats brilliant,he looks a real dude!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Found this Omg-hold me back never mind the feline ladies-these are too muchBut i guess needs must-does anyone remember or care to admit wearing those awful paper knickers when your preggers,for those incontinent momentsNaah-me neither


----------



## Guest

Took pack of those into hospital with me when i had my first!!


----------



## catlover10

How do you know when the boy needs to go?


----------



## cats4eva

Siamese Kelly said:


> Found this Omg-hold me back never mind the feline ladies-these are too muchBut i guess needs must-does anyone remember or care to admit wearing those awful paper knickers when your preggers,for those incontinent momentsNaah-me neither


haha only you could openly admit that kell LMAO.X


----------



## xxSaffronxx

SavannahKitten said:


> I can just see my big Bengal boys wearing knickers!
> 
> NOT!


LMAOOOOOOOOO!! I have to say I didnt even know these things existed! I love this forum - you learn so much


----------



## xxSaffronxx

MissCheef said:


> Stud pants are great actually. They fasten around the tummy, and have a small hole for the tail to go through. It's lovely to have the boys indoors during the day, rather than stuck out in a pen. And no, the stud cannot mate whilst wearing them!


Have you any pcitures?? LOL


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Saynamore said:


> Now I think about it, they are probably a good idea for boys to occasionally visit indoors. Mine however live indoors permanently so I expect they would chafe after a time


Do they not spray in the house tho hun?


----------



## Saynamore

I have four boys that live permanently indoors, only one of them sprays. Contrary to other opinion it can be kept on top of with thorough cleaning and proper hygiene steps. Ok its hard work, but so is cat breeding in general............and no my house does not smell of tom cat!


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Saynamore said:


> I have four boys that live permanently indoors, only one of them sprays. Contrary to other opinion it can be kept on top of with thorough cleaning and proper hygiene steps. Ok its hard work, but so is cat breeding in general............and no my house does not smell of tom cat!


That gives me food for thought. I wont have a stud yet but i thought it was inevitable that if I did have one that he would have to live outside (and i dont really want to do that). So maybe i will consider a boy sooner than i thought! 

Sorry if im asking the obvious but how do yo teach them not to spray?


----------



## Saynamore

You can't teach them one way or the other, its one of them things, they either do spray or not. Having wood floor or lino also helps cos over time carpet can hold smells even with the best of cleaning. So a room can be 'stud proofed'


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Saynamore said:


> You can't teach them one way or the other, its one of them things, they either do spray or not. Having wood floor or lino also helps cos over time carpet can hold smells even with the best of cleaning. So a room can be 'stud proofed'


Brilliant! Thanks hun!


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Saynamore said:


> You can't teach them one way or the other, its one of them things, they either do spray or not. Having wood floor or lino also helps cos over time carpet can hold smells even with the best of cleaning. So a room can be 'stud proofed'


Can you suggest a good cleaner to use?
I currently use an odour spray from Pets at Home but i dont really think its strong enough.
Its fine for normal "wees" and "accidents" but when i get my queens spraying then I think im gonna need something stronger?


----------



## Saynamore

I use Pro-pack deodour. It available online from purrsonaltouch.com and works out cheaper in the long run to buy the bigger version of it 

There are others too which i havent tried yet but will probably do the job just as well 

I use the Virkon or trigene from the same site for disinfecting hard surfaces, litter boxes, etc. These can also be used for wiping down the pen if you decide to start showing


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Saynamore said:


> I use Pro-pack deodour. It available online from purrsonaltouch.com and works out cheaper in the long run to buy the bigger version of it
> 
> There are others too which i havent tried yet but will probably do the job just as well
> 
> I use the Virkon or trigene from the same site for disinfecting hard surfaces, litter boxes, etc. These can also be used for wiping down the pen if you decide to start showing


Excellent thanks for that - i will do some investigating!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Great reason to skive ZoweyI can just hear you explaining that one-"Doing research boss into studpants for cats and they've got designs to die for"


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Siamese Kelly said:


> Great reason to skive ZoweyI can just hear you explaining that one-"Doing research boss into studpants for cats and they've got designs to die for"


LMAOOOOOOOO kelly! I have my screen minimised and flick ot off if anyone comes near.
If they see "stud pants" they will think im into kinky stuff!! LOL


----------



## Saikou

There's a how to make your own stud pants on this site if you are interested   Home Made Stud Pants & Overalls for Cats


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Kim do not give this gal any more encouragement-she doesn't need it. she's as daft as the rest of us
LMAOOOOOOOO kelly! I have my screen minimised and flick ot off if anyone comes near.
If they see "stud pants" they will think im into kinky stuff!! LOL
Reply With Quote......And your telling us your notLol


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Just had a quick look on this site-good to know, hope we never need to but....never can say never


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Siamese Kelly said:


> Kim do not give this gal any more encouragement-she doesn't need it. she's as daft as the rest of us
> LMAOOOOOOOO kelly! I have my screen minimised and flick ot off if anyone comes near.
> If they see "stud pants" they will think im into kinky stuff!! LOL
> Reply With Quote......And your telling us your notLol


LOL kelly - everyone keeps thinking im mad as keep chuckling under me breath! LOL


----------



## Siamese Kelly

What at the kinky obsession you have for stud pants or at the fact that you are in fact mad-but no-one else knows


----------



## Guest

Siamese Kelly said:


> Credit to you Anele, i know someone else with a stud who has never sprayed in the house or outside of his litter tray either Our Noodles used to spray when he was indoors and boy did it stink-if i'd have attempted to put stud pants on him,think he might've gone into severe shock and needed a century of therapy


LOLOL


----------



## Guest

xxSaffronxx said:


> That gives me food for thought. I wont have a stud yet but i thought it was inevitable that if I did have one that he would have to live outside (and i dont really want to do that). So maybe i will consider a boy sooner than i thought!
> 
> Sorry if im asking the obvious but how do yo teach them not to spray?


I ordered "Cat Attract" litter from US (not cheep....) which suppouse to attract cats to use it - as well as stud to spray in litter box. Long time ago I had a moggy boy who used to spray in the bath - right in the plughole!


----------



## SavannahKitten

> I had a moggy boy who used to spray in the bath - right in the plughole!


Our girl Felony (pictured in the 'new cats to me thread') pees in whatever receptacle she can find lying around. And she's extremely accurate! The other day she peed in one of those plastic trays that you use to poach eggs.


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Siamese Kelly said:


> What at the kinky obsession you have for stud pants or at the fact that you are in fact mad-but no-one else knows


Mad!! (I hope)
It seems that only you lot realise im mad! LOL


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Anele Jessica said:


> I ordered "Cat Attract" litter from US (not cheep....) which suppouse to attract cats to use it - as well as stud to spray in litter box. Long time ago I had a moggy boy who used to spray in the bath - right in the plughole!


Hmmm interesting - I will have to look into that!
Is that how you trained your boys to spray in the litter box? Was there anything else you had to do to train them?


----------



## Saikou

A friend of mine actually bought a pair of stud pants from Purrsonal Touch for her cornish rex neuter. He had bouts of hosing the house, when he was at his worst to save her marriage she did put them on him and they did work. He had cut up bits of sanitary towel to catch the wee  They can't wear them for too long at a time though because they catch everything  no.2s included 

I think there is niche out there for anyone good with a sewing machine. Get yourself a stand at a few shows, and a range of pants in varying sizes, maybe with some wording on them like "Big Boy" or "Stud Muffin" and you will make a fortune


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Saikou said:


> A friend of mine actually bought a pair of stud pants from Purrsonal Touch for her cornish rex neuter. He had bouts of hosing the house, when he was at his worst to save her marriage she did put them on him and they did work. He had cut up bits of sanitary towel to catch the wee  They can't wear them for too long at a time though because they catch everything  no.2s included
> 
> I think there is niche out there for anyone good with a sewing machine. Get yourself a stand at a few shows, and a range of pants in varying sizes, maybe with some wording on them like "Big Boy" or "Stud Muffin" and you will make a fortune


LOL - love it!!
Maybe they could be for queens too when they spray when they are calling??

How long do you reckon to keep them on for at any one time? And do males spray all the time, therefore pants would have to stay on most of the time?


----------



## Saikou

I don't think it would do for the more persistent hosers, unless you wanted to keep changing them   No more than a couple of hours, especially as you have to keep an eye on them to make sure they don't need a poo. 

Great for allowing your outside stud cat into the house for a couple of hours a day for extra company.


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Saikou said:


> I don't think it would do for the more persistent hosers, unless you wanted to keep changing them   No more than a couple of hours, especially as you have to keep an eye on them to make sure they don't need a poo.
> 
> Great for allowing your outside stud cat into the house for a couple of hours a day for extra company.


I think its a brilliant idea! Genius!


----------



## Aysha-Zen

Saikou said:


> A friend of mine actually bought a pair of stud pants from Purrsonal Touch for her cornish rex neuter. He had bouts of hosing the house, when he was at his worst to save her marriage she did put them on him and they did work. He had cut up bits of sanitary towel to catch the wee


----------



## BtoBell

Anele Jessica said:


> I did ordered stud pants a few years ago on the Internet - cince than never managed to "talk" my stud into wearing them....LOL! He's indoors anyway - but cannot have a run of the house all the time - just ocassionally. I've heard that in Europe most of the studs are kept indoors; they suppouse to wear a baby nappies. I did try those too with my boy - never sucseeded, LOL. He's trained to spray into litter box.


Hi, how did you train your boy to spray in the litter tray?


----------



## SusieRainbow

BtoBell said:


> Hi, how did you train your boy to spray in the litter tray?


Hi @BtoBell, this thread is 12 years old and no longer active. You would probably be better to start your own thread for a discussion.


----------

